# Do you think Animal Crossing Wii U will be delayed like New Leaf?



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2015)

Do you think Nintendo will delay Animal Crossing Wii U like they did with New Leaf to account for all the different languages or do you think it will be launched worldwide on the same day in all regions?

I personally think Nintendo will try for a worldwide release date as they most like know lots of people imported the Japanese version in anticipation of their region's release. The delay was WAYYY too long here in the Americas in my opinion.

Feel free to share what you think Nintendo will do for Animal Crossing Wii U below!


----------



## LostNoob (May 31, 2015)

It would be nice if Nintendo do aim for a world wide launch.
They did with Wild World, but they removed the real world holidays because of this, personally I think all versions should have all the worldwide holidays as long as they don't collide.

Or at least a month or two for Treehouse to finish of the translation, Animal Crossing does have a lot of text to translate.
I do have a feeling the time between AC Wii U and the release will be a lot shorter though, New Leaf was announced very early into development, this late in the Wii U's life cycle, I imagine they'll release it within a year on announcing it worldwide.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 1, 2015)

I think that an Animal Crossing Wii U game will most likely be released sometime in the next 5 years, that's if there is even one in the making.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know if they will do a worldwide release.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 2, 2015)

2017 at latest, since it's already been confirmed for 2016.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2015)

i think they will have 8-12 online players this time idk
hopefully bigger land
maybe designs for pants that we can customize 
skin color selections
maybe climate changes due to real world weather

just thought


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

i dont think NL was delayed i think they just took 5eva


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i dont think NL was delayed i think they just took 5eva



It was delayed. I think they had an American release date in 2011 or 2012 (I don't remember well), but they had to fix some problems, so it was put off until June 2013.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It was delayed. I think they had an American release date in 2011 or 2012 (I don't remember well), but they had to fix some problems, so it was put off until June 2013.



I don't even recall seeing an actual official release window for the game, outside of "early 2013". The only time I ever saw 2011/2012 was a place holder from GameStop, which I hardly take as official, and just an easy way to make money.

...and a quick Google search tells me it was in fact delayed;

_"It later appeared at the 2011 Nintendo World expo in Tokyo, and again at the 2011 Electronic Entertainment Expo during a short presentation where a release date was originally announced for later that year in Japan. Nintendo later pushed back the release to some time in 2012 before the end of the fiscal year in March, and eventually finalized a Japanese release to fall of that year during a Nintendo Direct broadcast."_


Honestly though, I don't care. The wait between the Japanese and Western release dates was like 7 months, which really ins't that long, and was the standard wait for localized Pokemon games back in the day. I'd love to see an international release, or closer localized release to Japanese release, but I'm not bothered either way.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 3, 2015)

So much, that it was for the NX instead!!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 5, 2015)

I kinda hope that it is delayed. Nintendo has a tendency to release bad games on time and great games a few months late.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think they'll even be a version of AC on the Wii-U...
I don't see them making the move back to home consoles when its been so successful on handheld consoles; especially with the release of Happy Home Designer and all the Amiibo cards on the horizon.
Anything you read online about it is just perpetuated rumours anyway... Plus I don't have a wii-u so that would suck xD


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nintendo takes to long we already need a new one. They better not delay it


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 6, 2015)

Is Nintendo actually making AC on the Wii U? I'm so baffled...


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2015)

Trio4meo said:


> Is Nintendo actually making AC on the Wii U? I'm so baffled...



Yes and no.

Yes because they're definitely 100% working on a new main series AC game
No because no one actually knows what console it's going to be on, but there have been a lot of hints it will be the Wii U, but nothing is certain


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 7, 2015)

Well another is that since they have all that time to make that Animal Crossing Plaza app and than now the AC happy Home Designer, I'm sure there is definitely time to make another AC for the Wii U. I mean after all it would make sense to go in that direction.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, the polls are exactly 75% yes and 25% no.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Well another is that since they have all that time to make that Animal Crossing Plaza app and than now the AC happy Home Designer, I'm sure there is definitely time to make another AC for the Wii U. I mean after all it would make sense to go in that direction.


This isn't really anything to do with anything,
HHD uses the same engine as new leaf, so the development time wouldn't be as long as it was for NL. Plus, it being a spin off, makes things a lot simpler.
The plaza app isn't really anything to do with it. The only thing that gives is HD villager models. That's it. It wouldn't have taken that long.

The next main series AC is in development , it's just a matter of not knowing which console it's going to be on. I do think it'll be the Wii U, but I also never thought they'd make an AC spin off, so it's anyone's game.


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

I presume it will be delayed, due to the long period of time it takes to change all of the Japanese events to other countries' ones. It takes a long time for the changing, so we couldn't expect it until late 2016-early 2017. Soo, yep.


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It was delayed. I think they had an American release date in 2011 or 2012 (I don't remember well), but they had to fix some problems, so it was put off until June 2013.



Wasn't a launch game by any means (3DS launched in 2011).


----------



## spamurai (Jun 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes because they're definitely 100% working on a new main series AC game
> No because no one actually knows what console it's going to be on, but there have been a lot of hints it will be the Wii U, but nothing is certain



I disagree. I haven't seen any clues Jakey -_-
It's nothing more than perpetuated rumours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I presume it will be delayed, due to the long period of time it takes to change all of the Japanese events to other countries' ones. It takes a long time for the changing, so we couldn't expect it until late 2016-early 2017. Soo, yep.



Also, how can something be delayed when there's been no official date set for a game that doesn't even exist xD


----------



## supercataleena (Jun 8, 2015)

We shall see in E3!! Nintendo will either release Wii U Animal Crossing trailers at E3 or we'll need to wait 'til October. I believe if they reveal Animal Crossing Wii U at E3 we'll get an earlier release date than June 2016. And if they release the teaser footage in October we'll expect the same release date as AC:NL did. BUT WHO KNOWS.


----------

